# Good songs



## AV1611 (May 1, 2007)

Whilst I am EP here are some good songs 

7.7.7.7.

_O what blessings flow from grace,
Treasured up in Christ the Head!
He who perfected life's race
Bore sin's burden in our stead.


Christ our ransom doth appear
In the glorious courts above: 
Righteousness divine we wear,
Loved with everlasting love._​


----------



## AV1611 (May 1, 2007)

_Jesus! O name divinely sweet!
How soothing is the sound!
What joyful news, what heavenly power
In that blest name is found.

Our souls, as guilty and condemned,
In hopeless fetters lay;
Our souls with countless sins defiled
Of death and hell the prey.

Jesus, to purge away our guilt,
A willing victim fell,
And on His cross triumphant broke
The bands of death and hell.​_


----------



## AV1611 (May 1, 2007)

_Jesus, our Lord! we know Thy name,
Thy name is all our trust;
Thou wilt not put our souls to shame,
Nor let our hope be lost.

Firm as Thy life the promise stands,
And Thou canst well secure
What we've committed to Thy hands,
Till the appointed hour.

Then wilt Thou own us each by name
Before Thy Father's face;
And in the new Jerusalem
Give us our blood-bought place.​_


----------



## AV1611 (May 1, 2007)

_Lord, we are Thine: bought by Thy blood.
Once the poor guilty slaves of sin,
But Thou redeemedst us to God,
And mad'st Thy Spirit dwell within;
Thou hast our sinful wanderings borne
With love and patience all divine;
As brands, then, from the burning torn,
We own that we are wholly Thine.

Lord, we are Thine: Thy claims we own,
Ourselves to Thee we'd wholly give;
Reign Thou within our hearts alone,
And let us to Thy glory live;
Here let us each Thy mind display,
In all Thy gracious image shine;
And haste that long-expected day
When Thou shalt own that we are Thine.​_


----------

